# Bait caster vx. Spin caster



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Whch do you use and why? I've been considering getting a bait caster, but have always used spinning reels. Supposedly bait casters are far superior becase of overall capability....

Thoughts?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

For us its bait casters for casting and trolling. So many options and with the magnetic breaking system birds nests are basically a thing of the past. However, using bait casters does require practice and understanding type of line, size and weight of lures all come into play in properly setting up a bait caster. Using braided line you want to line the reel with mono first...lesson learned several years on what happens when you don't put backing on. We can cast our lures more accurately and farther with bait casters...again practice and having the magnetic braking properly set is key. Also for casting we use low profile bait casters and use the bait casters that allow the magnetic braking system to be easily set by adjusting it with your fingers by turning the side adjustment. Some magnetic braking systems you have to pop off the side cover and have a screw driver or use your finger to push adjust the pins based on lure size and weight...We don't like that...too much fiddling around with but thats just us. 

For trolling, can't go wrong with a trolling bait caster with line counter built in. This line counter feature allows you to know pretty darn close how much line you have out and really is key for lures running in the approximate depth range called out for trolling that lure allowing you have the lurs down where you are marking fish. 

For use one can't go wrong investing in a bait caster but again they do take practice to learn.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll second what K2 has said and add that spinning reels main advantage is with lighter lines in the 2-8 lbish range and finesse techniques.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Baitcasters are superior when it comes to fighting large fish, less line twist, and superior drag systems. But for casting lighter stuff like 1/8 oz. and under, spinning reels rule the roost. Just no way to work little light 1/16 oz. jigs with a baitcaster. If it were feasable, I would be doing it.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

drsx, thanks for asking this question! I've been curious about this as well and have been considering getting a baitcaster for quite some time. This post has been very helpful. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one this weekend.

But I have two questions to add:

1. Are baitcasters more difficult to use compared to a spinning? They seem to have a slight bit more to mechanical know-how involved.

2. Is there any real difference between a spinning rod and a baitcasting rod? They both feel and look about the same.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The only times I've used baitcasters have been while trolling and I'm really not a fan. I'd much rather fight in sized fish with a spinning rod. Just a preference of mine.

Baitcasters are chunky and awkward, seated on top of the rod. I realize that newer baitcasters are nice and compact, but they're still on top. That makes fighting in anything a real pain (to me).

Maybe I haven't used them enough to notice any real difference in effectiveness, but when I have used them, I've not liked them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with LOAH on this. I haven't used a Bait Caster a lot but they feel uncomfortable to me with the weight on top of the rod.
Old dog I guess.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I prefer a spin caster in most situations for the same reasons as Loah and Grandpa. Bait casters are more accurate for casting in tight cover but I will always prefer a spin caster between the two.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

jwalker said:


> drsx, thanks for asking this question! I've been curious about this as well and have been considering getting a baitcaster for quite some time. This post has been very helpful. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one this weekend.
> 
> But I have two questions to add:
> 
> ...


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to hate baitcasters for all the reasons stated by others. I still prefer spinning gear, but understand baitcasters have a time and place. I started using them going to school in Texas. We'd pitch heavy heavy cover for bass. The rods usually have more backbone to yank the fish out of that cover. The reel itself handled braid better than my spinnig outfit, and of course was more accurate. They do take time and practice to master, but hey so does a fly rod. I approach a baitcaster as another tool on my belt, and I find myself using it more for bass, pike, and musky. However, 97% of the time I'll be with my spinning gear or fly rod. As stated you get what you pay for, so evaluate what you'd be using for  Trout?? I'd personally stick to spinning gear. Light tackle and lighter lines make for more finesse and a fun fight  but if you want to branch out...try a baitcaster out!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I do a lot of bass fishing in the summer, and I know that the baitcaster is the preferred rod/reel setup for most types of bass fishing. However, so far, I've stuck to my trusty spinning gear and it hasn't disappointed. This year I'll be better equipped because I bought a heavier duty spinning reel last summer for salmon fishing in Alaska (for 12-16 pound test, I think). That'll definitely be part of my bass fishing rig this summer. 

As several have stated, it's just a matter of preference. Whatever you're used to is obviously what you'll prefer. I wouldn't mind branching out though and trying a baitcaster. The more techniques you can master, the better.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

-Just my 2.5 cents worth-
Just to get on the same page: bait casting reels with a push button and free spool; Spincast push button closed faced reel; Spinning reels with the flip-over bail. 

Every different type of reel is simply a different tool for a different use. Reel manufactures don't just make baitcasters or spinning reel no good reason. There is wide difference in intended function between reels.

For the most part baitcasting reels are all about power, speed and casting accuracy. It looks and acts like a mini winch able to throw heavier lures in to tight spots and get them back out again. Even with finesse models you aren't going to throw 1/32 oz lures with a baitcaster. Throw big lipped crankbait, plastic worms, spinnerbaits, etc. on heavier lines (10-20 lb). Used for bass, big trout/salmon, catfish, walleye, musky, etc.

Trolling reels look similar to baitcasting reels but aren't really made to cast lures, though it can be done. They are often geared low (1:3, 1:4) for maximum power not speed.

Spincasting reels are often associated with cheep bait throwing outfits that are easy for kids to learn on. These outfits work well throwing bait, small spinners/spoons and maybe minnow plugs (Rapala minnows). Not much cranking power with these. Use for small trout and panfish.

Spinning reels are very nice for throwing lighter line (2-10 lb test) and smaller lures and bait in streams and lakes. I can throw very light lures down to 1/64 oz with the right spinning outfit. There are many models that can handle bigger stuff, I have tossed plastic worms and spinnerbait on spinning outfits before but it they just don't handle it like a quality baitcasting outfit. Use for small to large trout, bass, walleye, panfish, etc.

That's why you "need" so many different outfits. Each is a specialized tool for a different application.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I got my first bait-casting reel last spring. It didn't take all that long to learn to use and now I love it. Like the others have said its a tool in my box. If I'm chucking heavy lures or hitting the nasty stuff its much easier to use my bait-caster. If I want to go light and finesse I will use my spinning set up. On a good day fishing I might use both. 
I think its been fun to learn to use the bait caster.

Good luck with either.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you k2muskie and everyone else for your detailed thoughts on the subject! This has been a tremendous help.

(sorry drsx, I kind of hijacked your post. I hope it was just as helpful for you as it was for me)


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a spinning reel guy...for trolling and casting...and never had an issued landing big fish. I do own a bait caster that I use strictly for jigging straight down out of a boat for Macks. I've never taken the time to really practice and learn how to adjust bait casters to be any good casting them.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

fishnate said:


> -Just my 2.5 cents worth-
> Just to get on the same page: bait casting reels with a push button and free spool; Spincast push button closed faced reel; Spinning reels with the flip-over bail.
> 
> Every different type of reel is simply a different tool for a different use. Reel manufactures don't just make baitcasters or spinning reel no good reason. There is wide difference in intended function between reels.
> ...


Every one has shared fantastic info and opinions. I particularly like this post and Nate's point of view. Thanks for the post.


----------

